# Diseño de un sensor que transmita datos a la pc



## javzam85 (Abr 15, 2006)

Hola a todos, mi duda es acerca de como puedo hacer para crear un circuito de un sensor, es decir que un sensor me detecte en especifico movimiento, y que con esto envie una señal a una pc, como se conectaria el circuito a la pc?.., por un puerto serial lo que todavia no tengo claro es el diagrama del circuito y que tipo de sensor necesito, estudio programacion y mas o menos me defiendo, pero en lo que es diseño de circuitos la vdd no tengo idea, aunque me interesa mucho aprender

gracias a este foro e aprendido muchas cosas utiles como que tengo que tener una interfaz y he visto que se nombra mucho la interfaz RS-232 para estos casos, pero reitero, no tengo idea de como diseñar el circuito, si alguien me pudiera ayudar le estaria mas que agradecido, de ante mano gracias!!!


----------



## MaMu (Abr 15, 2006)

Aca tenes algo sencillo.


----------

